
Amp'd Mobile (loopt competitor) burns $360 million, declares bankruptcy - abstractbill
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/06/02/ampd-mobile-implodes-burns-360-million-declares-bankruptcy/
======
aston
I don't think Amp'd counts as a competitor to loopt. Amp'd is an MNVO that's
doing a lot more than just providing a single mobile phone technology. Burning
through that sort of money is relatively easy when you're paying through the
nose to be on someone else's network and you're doing national advertisement
campaigns.

As Techcrunch notes, it "probably sits more as a telco failure than a strict
Web 2.0 one"

~~~
SwellJoe
Aston's right. Boost (the carrier that offers Loopt) would be a competitor,
but Loopt wouldn't.

